# Floor protection



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I have not been pleased with these builder boards that roll up.
I think Im going back to Masonite.

Question,. Is there an aggressive enough tape that could hold up as a hinge. I would do both sides of course 
I want to fold the sheets up for more convenient storage


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

What have you not liked? We use Ram Board on most of our projects.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I can't say I know from first-hand experience but my buddy uses it and he was complaining about it. It looked pretty beat up on his jobs it did not look like something that you going to get a lot of reuse out of.
So my attitude is a little bit of a knee-jerk one.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

I would agree. You're not going to use it on a 4 week long project and then roll it up and use it again. We save the pieces that are in good shape. Amazon sells the 38" x 100' rolls for $54 and it shows up at your door step, kinda nice.

When we are doing a kitchen or bath renovation for example, we use this to make a walkway from our point of entry into the house all the way to the work area. Sometimes those pieces are reusable unlike the ones that are more in the work zone.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Do you have to fight the curl?


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Ramboard is an expendable. It's relatively cheap, customer pays anyway. I save a few pieces as throwdowns, but don't want to try and store a house or room worth.

Get Ramboard, don't even try to use the Trimaco stuff. That crap just keeps rolling back up. Tape won't hold it down and it refills up faster than you can roll it out. Not sure if they ever even tested it before putting it on the market. It took 2 hours to cover one small room after fighting it. Ramboard takes about 10 minutes for the same room. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

We use a lot of ramboard on the roll and I never really feel like we have a problem with curl. If you did, you could use the pre-creases (around 4" in) to stiffen it. We've completely stopped taping anything to finished floors, as we had an expensive ****up recently. Once a job is done, the ramboard is tossed.

If we need more floor protection, thermo-ply red is good. (That's their mid-thickness... and truthfully, I'm not sure why we don't use the slightly lighter green... maybe our yard doesn't stock it...) Depending on condition, we might carry a few sheets of this from job to job.

As an aside, I find it hilarious that someone thinks cladding a building in waxed 0.113" cardboard is a good idea, but hey -- I don't write the regs.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I worry about heavy deliveries like a cast iron tub coming through a front door on a tile foyer


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

Tom M said:


> I worry about heavy deliveries like a cast iron tub coming through a front door on a tile foyer


(a) you should open the door first, and 

(b) 1/2" OSB is good insurance for scary tile breakage


----------



## Jonbuild (Nov 18, 2013)

As stated before use ram board, off brands just don't work the same, I use 1/2 CDX if I'm trying to protect carpet, or tile floors, I can use CDX plywood later and it's stores nice

I may keep some pieces of ram board but usually the longer pieces, and if there not as dirty, most of the other get thrown out...


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

It's probably worth keeping around to try. Heavier plywood is the ultimate security but I'm still keeping the Masonite around it will lay flat


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

I recently used ramboard for the first time for the entire main floor of a house. A remodel job that took 3 weeks.

I taped the edges down with blue paint tape on mostly hardwood floor. In several spots I had it curling up. It was pretty annoying. Granted I didn't roll it backwards to decrease the curl first. Apparently a good way is to stick your paint tape on the floor first around the perimeter, and then tape the board down to this with a stronger tape. 

I just threw it out after the job. I didn't see the point in trying to salvage any of it.

All in all it stood up fine to the beating I put it through, but I wasn't completely impressed. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Tom M said:


> Question,.* Is there an aggressive enough tape that could hold up as a hinge. *I would do both sides of course
> I want to fold the sheets up for more convenient storage


Duct tape of course... :thumbsup: :laughing:




Tom M said:


> I worry about heavy deliveries like a cast iron tub coming through a front door on a tile foyer


In those situations, floor mats underneath...

https://www.harborfreight.com/4-piece-anti-fatigue-foam-mat-set-94635.html

Inexpensive (set of 4 for $8.99), 1/2" thick, 2' x 2', quick easy assemble... you can also use them as the surface to tape the top layer to if finished floors are an issue...


For long-term flooring protection, we use ram-board with floor mats where applicable, and at the entry and inside the door, roll out entrance mats...


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

We always flip the ram board over, it lays flat that way. We don't tape it to the floor and it stays in place.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I'll use it for myself, but still don't trust it too much for others. It can invite more abuse than it's intended for. Once had painters screw up a floor since one of the sprayers foot bumpers was worn through. They tried to deny it, of course.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Tom M said:


> Do you have to fight the curl?


At times yes. You can back roll the ends or even just back fold and crease and it will lay out. Especially over time it lays completely flat.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

B.Johnson said:


> We always flip the ram board over, it lays flat that way. We don't tape it to the floor and it stays in place.


This is how I do it, curl down, tape edges together with Ram Board tape. I don't tape to the floor.

Tom


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

If you tape to hardwood floor, it has a good potential of pulling the finish off. Ask me how I know...

In a bathroom we like to tile the floor and grout it then cover with Ramboard taped down about 6" in from the perimeter. This allows us to set cabinets and trim and such. Then when we get to the painting phase we paper mask from the trim out to the Ramboard and tape it down and you're good to go. End of the job, pull it all and you have a pristine floor.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> If you tape to hardwood floor, it has a good potential of pulling the finish off. Ask me how I know...
> 
> In a bathroom we like to tile the floor and grout it then cover with Ramboard taped down about 6" in from the perimeter. This allows us to set cabinets and trim and such. Then when we get to the painting phase we paper mask from the trim out to the Ramboard and tape it down and you're good to go. End of the job, pull it all and you have a pristine floor.


We use the wider yellow sensitive tape from 3M. Works great!

And I too have been there done that.

We use Surface Shields Builder Board.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> We use the wider yellow sensitive tape from 3M. Works great!
> 
> And I too have been there done that.
> 
> We use Surface Shields Builder Board.


Are you able to leave the yellow tape down for several weeks without issue? Do you just pull it up or do you ever have to do the heat gun trick?


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I use ram board on all my interior projects. Usually good for one job. I take it back to the shop and use it for painting keeps the floors clean and prevents dust from being kicked up. Small pieces also make nice garbage cans inside a trash bag. Holds it open and will usually stand 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLynch0009 (Feb 25, 2016)

Last project I used ram board on. Customer had a floor newly installed before we were hired to step in for a contractor that the customer didn't agree with on covering his floor. Took 30-40 mins to cover the entire floor and there wasn't a single complaint .... Yet









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Pangdev (Dec 6, 2017)

*We use*

ram board for the low traffic areas

To protect from move severe impacts we use 7/16 osb or 1/4" sheets.


----------



## Mike-B (Feb 11, 2015)

Used ram board for the first time yesterday. I had a couple rooms of tile to get ready for paint. Taped off all the baseboard to floor junctions. Brought in the ram board. It wanted to curl up. Folded the ends back so it limited the curl. Taped it down to the tape on the floor. 

Come in today and see the ram board curled up and pulled a lot of the masking up with it. 

Not a great first impression. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Mike-B said:


> Used ram board for the first time yesterday. I had a couple rooms of tile to get ready for paint. Taped off all the baseboard to floor junctions. Brought in the ram board. It wanted to curl up. Folded the ends back so it limited the curl. Taped it down to the tape on the floor.
> 
> Come in today and see the ram board curled up and pulled a lot of the masking up with it.
> 
> ...


Install it upside down, or reroll the whole thing in reverse before install. Not as easy as it should be.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Mike-B said:


> Used ram board for the first time yesterday. I had a couple rooms of tile to get ready for paint.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You ever hear of drop clothes?


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I haven't had Ramboard roll up, but the other brands do. Ramboard usually lays pretty flat. The Trimaco stuff is crap, it rolls up even if you put it upside down.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

I usually only have curl issues when I get towards the end of the roll, but then I just do the crease or reverse roll and it's all good. 

Are you guys that have issues getting the thin stuff from a box store, or the heavy duty version from a lumberyard? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike-B (Feb 11, 2015)

avenge said:


> You ever hear of drop clothes?


Sure. I drop my clothes every time i take a shower.

I use drop cloths quite a bit when painting. However, in this situation i was looking to protect the floor since there is still construction going on in other rooms and this room will be seeing some traffic.




Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike-B (Feb 11, 2015)

rblakes1 said:


> I usually only have curl issues when I get towards the end of the roll, but then I just do the crease or reverse roll and it's all good.
> 
> Are you guys that have issues getting the thin stuff from a box store, or the heavy duty version from a lumberyard?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Mine is ramboard purchased from a big box store.

Creasing it seems to do the trick. 



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DLynch0009 (Feb 25, 2016)

I've found that normal masking tape doesn't hold it down. The ramboard tape or like a cardboard packing tape seems to hold it much better. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

DLynch0009 said:


> I've found that normal masking tape doesn't hold it down. The ramboard tape or like a cardboard packing tape seems to hold it much better.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


This. 
The extra expense of the Ramboard tape is worth it. 
I've been on two jobs where Ramboard was utilized in the last two months... One with the proprietary tape, one without. 
The tape definitely works as a part of the system... And... No residue leftover after three weeks of being applied. 
The other job didn't even make it past the point of attempting to put the board down with masking tape.

Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Stop (Aug 15, 2016)

FYI Ram Board tape instructions say it should not be taped directly to finished floors and surfaces.

Just removed some board from a job yesterday that was held down by 3M blue painters tape. It definitely pulls up the finish. Good thing I was pulling it up for the floor finishers!!!


----------



## DLynch0009 (Feb 25, 2016)

Mr_Stop said:


> FYI Ram Board tape instructions say it should not be taped directly to finished floors and surfaces.
> 
> Just removed some board from a job yesterday that was held down by 3M blue painters tape. It definitely pulls up the finish. Good thing I was pulling it up for the floor finishers!!!


I did have some residue left in the corner of a hardwood floor. Found a small scraper with a plastic blade and some water took it up cleanly. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## PC&R (Aug 26, 2018)

I use Ram Board. Just finished a 7 month whole house remodel where I saved the original floors. 
I put Ram Board down at the beginning of the job. I taped it directly to the hardwood floor as they would be refinished. 
In a few locations during demo a few small rips happened. Just cut them out a tape down a patch piece.
When I pulled the covers 6 month later the floor looked great.
If i need to cover finished floors for heavy work, I will use rosin paper around the perimeter with the 3M orange tape for wood floors. Then I will roll out the Ram Board for complete coverage, and tape the perimeter to the rosin paper and the field to its self. Anything I can do to keep dirt from getting under the floor protection.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I use Thermo-Ply a lot. Silver side up. Can re-use most of the time. Also my local flooring supplier’s paper is way thicker than the big box store garbage. Also my suppliers carry 4x8 sheets of cardboard. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

